# Temps de chargement vidéo très long avec IPad



## pabar (3 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,Quand je veux regarder les vidéo de mon IPad avec l'Appel TV via AirPlay le temps de chargement de la vidéo est très très long. plusieurs dizaines de minutes pour une vidéo de 2 mn. 
Je suis en wifi 802.1 n soit 300 mbits/s
Je ne vois aucune Option


Merci pour votre aide..


----------



## Gwen (3 Juin 2012)

Étrange. C'est lié à ta connexion WiFi, je pense. L'Apple TV met en cache ta vidéo avant de la jouer. Mais 1O min pour une vidéo courte, c'est long, très long 

Tu as iTunes Match ?


----------



## pabar (3 Juin 2012)

Non pas d'Itunes match activé.
Merci


----------



## pabar (17 Juin 2012)

Je viens d'installer un AirPort express pour créer un autre réseau wifi mais j'ai le même problème.  Pas d'idée?  Quels sont vos temps de chargement?  
Merci


----------

